# Equipment for narrow sidewalks 36"-48"



## retsef (Dec 21, 2017)

Hi, first post here but I've been browsing the forum looking for answers to my question before posting. 

I have a property with miles of old, narrow sidewalks. I could clear it with snow blowers and shovels but the most effective thing I have used so far is an ATV with a v-plow. However my v-plow is falling apart and is beyond repair. We got almost 15 years out of it so I can't complain but I haven't been able to find something to replace it. There seem to be plenty of plows for ATVs out there, but none small enough for 36" and 48" sidewalks. 

I have to believe I'm not the only person with this problem, does anyone have any advice? I could use a straight blade on the ATV but I much prefer v-plows.


----------



## JMHConstruction (Aug 22, 2011)

Are you wanting to stay with the ATV, or do you want to invest in different equipment? What's your budget?


----------



## retsef (Dec 21, 2017)

I'd like to stick with the ATV if possible but I've also been looking at a bobcat s70, it seems small enough. 

Normally budget isn't an issue but I just bought a new kubota skid steer so I have to keep it as low as possible. Under a few thousand would be best, but if it saves me money I'm willing to spend money. I'm either paying for a lot of extra labor or a good piece of equipment...


----------



## absolutely (Dec 9, 2010)

You could buy a Boss and cut 4" of each end


----------



## retsef (Dec 21, 2017)

Yeah, I've been considering that.


----------



## Mike_ (Aug 23, 2014)

This is the narrowest I've found so far, a little over 53" in V position.
https://northstaratv.com/v-blade.aspx


----------



## BossPlow2010 (Sep 29, 2010)

Protech makes a 40" v plow and ventrac makes a 42" str blade which is 36" angled (per their website)


----------



## retsef (Dec 21, 2017)

BossPlow2010 said:


> Protech makes a 40" v plow and ventrac makes a 42" str blade which is 36" angled (per their website)


We have been considering the ventrac, any experience with it?



Mike_ said:


> This is the narrowest I've found so far, a little over 53" in V position.
> https://northstaratv.com/v-blade.aspx


Thanks, that's pretty close...


----------



## JMHConstruction (Aug 22, 2011)

https://www.plowsite.com/threads/36-sidewalk-snow-removal-options.171016/

@John_DeereGreen just put a video on a thread, but don't remember what one.


----------



## John_DeereGreen (Jan 2, 2011)

__
http://instagr.am/p/Bc5gwh-gfhD/


----------



## JMHConstruction (Aug 22, 2011)

John_DeereGreen said:


> __
> http://instagr.am/p/Bc5gwh-gfhD/


It just needs some kind of spreader on it


----------



## John_DeereGreen (Jan 2, 2011)

I should have a drop spreader for it the end of next week.


----------



## retsef (Dec 21, 2017)

John_DeereGreen said:


> __
> http://instagr.am/p/Bc5gwh-gfhD/


I looked at that but nothing matches the speed of the ATV and I'm surprised there's no option for any kind of cab, or even a wind screen like walk behind blowers have.


----------



## Aerospace Eng (Mar 3, 2015)

No idea how expensive it is, or how much it would be to fab up a mount for your ATV, but Holder has the PFO-047-30 hydraulic V plow for their X-30 implement carrier. however, it only goes to 47" in the V or scoop mode, which may not be narrow enough.


----------



## framer1901 (Dec 18, 2005)

New Vplow and a plasma cutter.....


----------



## Ajlawn1 (Aug 20, 2009)

retsef said:


> I looked at that but nothing matches the speed of the ATV and I'm surprised there's no option for any kind of cab, or even a wind screen like walk behind blowers have.


Sure if you are plowing airport runways for sidewalks. You start getting walks with tight turns, flower pots, light poles, and every other obstacle they put on walks and a stand on machine will run circles around an atv....


----------



## Ramairfreak98ss (Aug 17, 2005)

i have two old simplicity tractors, both have 40" plows.. rear wheel weights and rear custom "kubota box on one and john deere box on the other", filled weight boxes, they both go through anything. Both are only rear wheel drive... i've considered getting something much newer/better somehow, but to buy a new machine that does what these do would be $10k+... just to use for a couple hours per big storm doesn't make much sense.


----------



## Ice-sage (Nov 9, 2017)

https://www.rapid.ch/en/agriculture...ances/attachments/winter-services#product-129

http://www.holdertractors.com/filea...ications/x30/X30_attachments_Sept_20_2016.pdf

www.zauggamerica.com/snow-clearance/snow-blowers/vehicle-mounted-snow-blowers/sf40-snow-blower/

www.zauggamerica.com/snow-clearance/snow-blowers/vehicle-mounted-snow-blowers/sf55e-snow-blower/

www.zauggamerica.com/snow-clearance/snow-blowers/vehicle-mounted-snow-blowers/sf55-snow-blower/

You would be surprised how fast you can snowblow with one of those Zaugg snowblowers. We went and checked out a few in colorado. We watched an SF55 47inch blower barrel down sidewalks with 6 to 8 inches of 20° snow at roughly 4 to 6 mph with ease. That was mounted on a bobcat S70.

I posted the link to the holder plow pdf brochure. And as well the rapid tractor plow page.


----------



## Ice-sage (Nov 9, 2017)

https://www.aebi-schmidt.com/en/products/snow-clearance/schmidt-en

This one looks pretty rad and seems to be one that could work very well on at atv.


----------



## UpNorthMowing (Dec 30, 2017)

Aerospace Eng said:


> No idea how expensive it is, or how much it would be to fab up a mount for your ATV, but Holder has the PFO-047-30 hydraulic V plow for their X-30 implement carrier. however, it only goes to 47" in the V or scoop mode, which may not be narrow enough.


I would be afraid to own any newer holder product, since they haven't been able to perfect their larger sidewalk machines and they have been making them for 30+ years.

That being said, if it is reliable, it should be pretty decent at pushing snow, that is if it is heavy enough and has decent amount of traction/ hydraulic power.


----------



## Aerospace Eng (Mar 3, 2015)

That sounds like a machine problem, not an implement problem. 

I did find out that their spreaders are made by Metec. 

My guess is they don’t make any implements themselves, but I don’t know for sure except for the spreaders.


----------



## UpNorthMowing (Dec 30, 2017)

Aerospace Eng said:


> That sounds like a machine problem, not an implement problem.
> 
> I did find out that their spreaders are made by Metec.
> 
> My guess is they don't make any implements themselves, but I don't know for sure except for the spreaders.


You are correct, they do not make any of their own implements, most of all plows blowers and salters that are on their machines, are made by metec. The blowers used to be made by an outfit in Quebec.

Other snowblowers that can be used on holder tractors, are normand, pronovost. Metalpless also makes a holder tractor blade, Downeaster makes a stainless steal drop spreader also.


----------



## Nick B (Dec 26, 2014)

Saw this at an expo in Minneapolis today.


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

Nick B said:


> Saw this at an expo in Minneapolis today.
> 
> View attachment 176205


I heard rumors.

Easy changeover from broom to blade?


----------



## Defcon 5 (Mar 20, 2014)

The little casters on the front of the broom look like an accident waiting to happen...Catch a curb or something and I foresee them bending


----------



## John_DeereGreen (Jan 2, 2011)

Has anyone heard a price point on it?


----------



## Defcon 5 (Mar 20, 2014)

John_DeereGreen said:


> Has anyone heard a price point on it?


Yes


----------



## John_DeereGreen (Jan 2, 2011)

Defcon 5 said:


> Yes


And?


----------



## Mr.Markus (Jan 7, 2010)

Kubota fseries are a nice year round machine, I don’t do sidewalk snow but I do clean up our towns and a few hamlets in the spring with a sweeper. The 4wd /rear steer /locking diff make it very good for tight areas. There are some towns out here that use them for sidewalk snow, blades,blowers, drop spreaders. With a cab they are comfortable and easy to drive.


----------



## UpNorthMowing (Dec 30, 2017)

We 3 Kubota 3680's have to replace the rear seals every year, and most likely some of the grease points on the top of the axle housing, those are most likely from lack of grease ( thats a management not having the stones to give people **** )


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

Defcon 5 said:


> The little casters on the front of the broom look like an accident waiting to happen...Catch a curb or something and I foresee them bending


Good point...


----------



## LapeerLandscape (Dec 29, 2012)

Mark Oomkes said:


> I heard rumors.
> 
> Easy changeover from broom to blade?


Easy to change from broom to blade you ask? Sure sitting there on a smooth floor, 70 degrees and being brand new. Try it in 3 years in the snow and wind when things are a little used or tweeked.


----------



## Nick B (Dec 26, 2014)

Looked easy to switch back and fourth the thing I did not like is that it is not a stand on machine instead it was a walk behind. They guy was on his phone so I didn't get a chance to talk to him about it.


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

Nick B said:


> Looked easy to switch back and fourth _*the thing I did not like is that it is not a stand on machine instead it was a walk behind.*_ They guy was on his phone so I didn't get a chance to talk to him about it.


Watt???????????????????????????????????????????????

Shirley you jest?


----------



## Nick B (Dec 26, 2014)

As far as I can tell I'm not wish I was.


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

Nick B said:


> As far as I can tell I'm not wish I was.


Understood...I have to say, I am completely flummoxed by that decision.


----------



## LapeerLandscape (Dec 29, 2012)

It's nothing more than a dingo with wheels


----------



## John_DeereGreen (Jan 2, 2011)

Nick B said:


> As far as I can tell I'm not wish I was.


Well that's about as underwhelming as the Quickcube system.


----------



## Mr.Markus (Jan 7, 2010)

Nick B said:


> Looked easy to switch back and fourth the thing I did not like is that it is not a stand on machine instead it was a walk behind. _*They guy was on his phone so I didn't get a chance to talk to him about it.*_


This bothers me at shows. They spend money on the booth to get you asking... Then the sales reps chat on the phone.


----------



## retsef (Dec 21, 2017)

Ajlawn1 said:


> Sure if you are plowing airport runways for sidewalks. You start getting walks with tight turns, flower pots, light poles, and every other obstacle they put on walks and a stand on machine will run circles around an atv....


How long is an airport runway? On one piece of property we have almost two miles of straight sidewalk and a few dozen smaller sidewalks that are each 36" wide and a couple hundred feet long each. Snow blowers aren't bad but I can have an ATV plow and treat all of those sidewalks in half the time it takes with multiple snow blowers.



Ramairfreak98ss said:


> i have two old simplicity tractors, both have 40" plows.. rear wheel weights and rear custom "kubota box on one and john deere box on the other", filled weight boxes, they both go through anything. Both are only rear wheel drive... i've considered getting something much newer/better somehow, but to buy a new machine that does what these do would be $10k+... *just to use for a couple hours per big storm doesn't make much sense.*


Yeah that's the biggest issue. And we don't make any money doing it but I'd rather spend money on equipment than on labor beating up my guys shoveling.

Thanks for all the suggestions everyone. I found a plow for the ATV and now we are also considering either a bobcat s70 (36" skid steer) or a ventrac 4500. Although we already had one big storm this season so I doubt we will need it again... Anyone else hate snow with a passion???


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

Mr.Markus said:


> This bothers me at shows. They spend money on the booth to get you asking... Then the sales reps chat on the phone.


Maybe you should stop dragging an extension cord behind you...


----------



## ktfbgb (Jan 31, 2016)

retsef said:


> How long is an airport runway? On one piece of property we have almost two miles of straight sidewalk and a few dozen smaller sidewalks that are each 36" wide and a couple hundred feet long each. Snow blowers aren't bad but I can have an ATV plow and treat all of those sidewalks in half the time it takes with multiple snow blowers.
> 
> Yeah that's the biggest issue. And we don't make any money doing it but I'd rather spend money on equipment than on labor beating up my guys shoveling.
> 
> Thanks for all the suggestions everyone. I found a plow for the ATV and now we are also considering either a bobcat s70 (36" skid steer) or a ventrac 4500. Although we already had one big storm this season so I doubt we will need it again... Anyone else hate snow with a passion???


No, if you hate snow its time to retire.


----------



## Philbilly2 (Aug 25, 2007)

ktfbgb said:


> No, if you hate snow its time to retire.


I just flat out quit... Then I tell people I am professionally retired from snow and ice... makes them think like you just didn't flat out quit...


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

Philbilly2 said:


> I just flat out quit... Then I tell people I am professionally retired from snow and ice... makes them think like you just didn't flat out quit...


Seriously considering it...


----------



## Defcon 5 (Mar 20, 2014)

Mark Oomkes said:


> Seriously considering it...


I Love Snow


----------



## LapeerLandscape (Dec 29, 2012)

Philbilly2 said:


> I just flat out quit... Then I tell people I am professionally retired from snow and ice... makes them think like you just didn't flat out quit...


Makes them think you made a fortune at it and thats where all these newbies come from.


----------



## Philbilly2 (Aug 25, 2007)

Mark Oomkes said:


> Seriously considering it...


All the cool kids are doing it...


----------



## Ajlawn1 (Aug 20, 2009)

Defcon 5 said:


> I Love Snow


Did you see that on a Meyer bumper sticker?


----------

